# Working with Aspen



## hardwood98 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm working with Aspen for the 1st time and have a couple of questions...

Is Aspen is a soft wood?:huh:

I plan on using a darker stain on the project and would like some advice as to what to use to seal the wood prior to staining, since I don't want the wood grain to get too dark. :huh:

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

Aspen is related to the willow and poplar families,so by definition it is a hard wood. Like poplar it has a tendency to blotch when a pigment stain is applied. I need more info: what do you want this to look like?.what is it and where will it be used.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Experiment on a scrap piece with a coat of shellac, sand, and then try a gel stain. The shellac may prevent the stain from penetrating so deep, and the gel stain will stay on top as well. I used aspen when I needed the reverse effect. deep and dark. I conditioned it to prevent blotching, and then used an analyne dye for a very rich tone. The less figure the wood has, the more consistent a color you'll get. 

Good luck.


----------



## WDChew (Aug 31, 2007)

I have used aspen for face frames with birch ply cabinets. Both blotch, so I use a 1# cut shellac then gel stain.


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

hardwood98 said:


> I plan on using a darker stain on the project...


 :thumbdown: :no:

Aspen is such a beautiful natural wood, I would not want to darken it any more than the sealer would... But that's a matter of opinion. 

However, the shellac and gel stain advice has worked for me on other woods.


----------

